# Weaning Party Ideas...



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Just to preface this: I started talking about weaning and what it means a few weeks ago to my 3 yr old. For awhile she would say she wanted to wean but then add "I'm not ready yet" Today she came to me out of the blue and said she was ready to wean now. She's been showing signs- she only asks out of boredom and even then unlatches pretty quickly. I talked to her a lot tonight to make sure she understood what she was committing to and she seemed to fully grasp it all.

Anyways- I told her that we would have a weaning party for her next saturday (28th) and in that the time before then was time to "make sure" she was ready- to test out being weaned. I also told her she could change her mind if she wanted.

So now the question: how do you have a weaning party? What do you do? I've never celebrated birthdays either- so I really don't know what types of things you do for kiddie parties.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

For Eva's birthday party I invited playmates and relatives.
We'll be eating pizza, salad, and punch. There will also be cookies and cupcakes.
For the kids, I don't really have any games, since they can all play with Eva and her toys. But I did make some paper mache "eggs" and am filling them with candy (or crackers for the younger babies) and a rubber ducky toy, since the theme is "rubber duckies".

For a weaning party, I'd do the same thing. I'd have lots of good foods, even a cake. And party favors for the kids. It doesn't matter if it has a weaning theme or not, you're just celebrating a long healthy relationship with friends and family!


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

My oldest self-weaned on his fifth birthday. We didn't have a big party, the two of us went out for a few hours and did special things together. He picked out Celtic necklaces for himself and me as momentoes of his weaning day.

If one of my kids wants to have a party, I'd invite close relatives and friends. (It just to happens that all of my friends breastfeed/breastfed or wanted to but couldn't due to medical issues, so none would think it a wierd kind of party to attend!). I'd ask my child what (s)he wanted and take it from there. It really is your dd's special day (yours to!), so IMHO, she should be in on the party plans. Maybe an afternoon tea? A picnic? A cookout? Fun with friends and family at a local park or recreational area?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

This will be of no help to you, I'm sure, but I will never forget a website I saw about a 4-year-old's weaning party. He had a breast-shaped cake (with lifelike colors!) :LOL


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
This will be of no help to you, I'm sure, but I will never forget a website I saw about a 4-year-old's weaning party. He had a breast-shaped cake (with lifelike colors!) :LOL


There's a pic of the cake in a recent issue of mothering


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we had a beautiful party with family and friends when m ds weaned when he was 4. His brother who is 15 months younger weaned shortly after but we didn't have a party for him b/c it was right around his 3rd birthday, we were moving and he potty trained within a few weeks of each other so it was too hectic... plus he only sort of weaned (the 3 year old) since he still asks occasionally. I let him nurse but he just leans in puts his lips on my nipple and moves away... so sort of wened sort of not weaned LOL

a friend had one for her daughter with a face painter and a petting zoo









here are pictures from our weaning party/celebration


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

For DS's weaning party, we invited over all his little friends from LLL (and their moms and siblings). We got balloons and decorated a bit.

We served cupcakes and juice boxes and lots of goldfish crackers and sang "Happy Weaning to You!" which DS *loved*!

Then we all went outside and the moms talked and the DC played in our big yard and had a lot of fun.

I got some great pictures and it was a really good day.


----------



## fezzik812 (Jun 12, 2007)

My son's weaning party is on Nov. 1. He decided months ago that he would "wean on Halloween" because it has the word wean in it. When he suggested it, he was just 3 and was nursing almost as much as his baby sister, just born in January. I told him I would help him reach his goal and started offering alternatives when he asked to nurse, and he gradually started choosing books and snuggles over nursing. I think the last time he nursed was when he was sick in mid sept.

So here we are, invitations are out to his Hallo-Weaning party. We'll be eating
"Weaners" (veggie and turkey hot dogs wrapped in dough like mummies) and "boobing" for apples. He'll be getting a special gift from mommy and daddy and we'll be serving cake (not sure what shape yet) and singing "Happy Weaning." My baby is growing up!


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

what an adorable idea!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't throw a party, but asked dd1 what she would like to do to celebrate. She wanted to make chocolate dipped strawberries....she ate them faster than I could make them and loved it!







:


----------

